# Cyber Monday PROMO CODES / DEALS



## Barbie1 (Nov 24, 2017)

Whatever your into , I'am waiting for cyber monday at Victoria secret .com because the free tote is ugly right now lol and yeah not into the deals they have out to be honest at the moment.I have to buy it before work because I work cyber monday but its the last thing on my christmas list and I'am only buying 1 item lol so I probably wont get any freebies but hopefully I will get free shipping ....


----------



## patriciaringca (Dec 11, 2017)

Last Monday I spend all day searching for dresses and found some best deals on Walmart. I don't know it's black Friday or Cyber Monday sale but whatever it is, for me it's awesome. Walmart is offering special discounts + free shipping on women day dress.

Just receive my dresses this morning, size, colors, length, everything is perfect as described.

The best part is, the Deal is still here but they have extended the delivery time (maybe due to large number of orders.)

You can still get this offer:
https://www.walmart.com/search/?cat_id=0&page=2&po=1&query=Women's+day+dress#searchProductResult


----------



## jennymay (Dec 27, 2017)

I got loads from cyber Monday this year, mainly used Free Make Up Stuff | WOW Free Stuff - Freebies, Free Samples And Free stuff In The UK x


----------

